# Did Jelly Bean come with a new bootloader?



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just curious if they came with a new bootloader image or a new boot image.


----------



## derPianist (Jul 8, 2012)

Bootloader is now PRIMELC03
Baseband/Radio is now XXLF1

via Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronimous (Dec 25, 2011)

That appears to be the GSM radio? At least that's what the Google search that was in English seemed to say.

Is there a VZW radio, or is it the same as the GSM now?


----------



## mjones1052 (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember reading that CDMA Nex didn't get radio updates with JB. After the devs get to the recently released drivers and source maybe something will come up.


----------



## ronimous (Dec 25, 2011)

Well there goes my 6 month long dream of getting 4G at home....


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

ronimous said:


> Well there goes my 6 month long dream of getting 4G at home....


Getting 4G at home shouldn't have anything to do with your radios. It has to do with the carrier making it available in your area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

TheNeighbor said:


> Getting 4G at home shouldn't have anything to do with your radios. It has to do with the carrier making it available in your area.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


He's probably referring to the crap hardware in the Gnex. My brother gets 4g in our house with his Maxx, I have to go outside to get 4g.

But I do not see how a software fix is going to magically make the signal stronger on the Gnex, its the hardware not the software.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

All I was wondering about was the bootloader, which I have since found. No need to argue this thread up with radio/hardware discussions!


----------



## bigfdaddy (Dec 19, 2011)

Can u send link to the new boot loader?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

http://db.tt/E2Sbdr6Z there you go.


----------



## ronimous (Dec 25, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Getting 4G at home shouldn't have anything to do with your radios. It has to do with the carrier making it available in your area.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My wife's Thunderbolt gets full 4g bars and 30 Mbps down and my Gnex gets 0-1 bar of 3g and about 200k down.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Radios come with OTAs. We haven't gotten an OTA yet.

EDIT: missed the second page, sorry.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

*Thread closed. *​Warn Points coming to those with attitudes towards other members.​Be helpful and courteous, or be gone.​


----------

